# Immortal frame size question



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking at the moto immortal series frame set. I currently ride a large compact geo frame (57,58,59,60 equivalent). My choices on the moto are; a 56 cm frame or a 59 cm frame. The 56 puts me on the "smaller" frame, the 59 puts me in the "larger" frame. My ideal TT c to c is 575mm (my ideal frame size-standard geo- would be 58cm) so my question is: is it better to go to the smaller frame and put a longer stem with a longer/higher steerer tube (to maintain my current saddle to bar drop) OR go to the larger frame with a shorter stem and shorter steerer tube? does it make any difference?
I've decided to go with a frameset since I would have to replace wheels, tires, saddle, stem, handlebar and crankset (I'll be "swapping" most these from my other bike)
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------

